# Finally got the PS5



## GhostLatte (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Jun 15, 2020)

You can't just tape PS2 and PS3!

You supposed to tape PS4 and PS1, you idiot!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 15, 2020)

GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 213465



The Game Backwards Compatibility must be incredible.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 15, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> The Game Backwards Compatibility must be incredible.


Better than the PS4 standalone library.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 15, 2020)

How about you tape 5 Pee As 1?

Or tape 5 Pee As 2 and cut them in half?


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## Jayinem81 (Jun 15, 2020)

But can it play Crysis.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 15, 2020)

GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 213465


I have only one thing to say about this. And that is 


The mass of tangled wires upsets me greatly.


----------



## Localhorst86 (Jun 17, 2020)

you're gonna need this:


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 17, 2020)

Oh, how’s the backward compatibility? I’m so curious. I’m more interested in the frame rate. Does they backward games play in 4K megahurts? I just can’t stand to play in any other restitution.


----------



## Deleted member 530764 (Jun 17, 2020)

የፈረስ ወተት


----------

